# Welche AiO für 7950X?



## Hauersumpfler (30. September 2022)

Hallo,
nutze aktuell einen 5950X mit der Silent Loop 2 und bin soweit zufrieden, da der Rechner komplett verkauft wird brauche ich auch eine neue AiO für den neuen, finde mich im Dschungel aber nicht zurecht, da die online Tests alle völlig unterschiedliche Ergebnisse bringen.

Hier wird nach etwas Suchen häufig die Alphacool Eisbaer empfohlen, die aber in den Tests regelmäßig schlechter als die Silent Loop abzuschneiden scheint und das LT HPE Modell, das mir gefallen würde blockiert im Gegensatz zur Silent Loop 2 wohl laut einem Test einen RAM Slot, was nicht geht, da ich alle vier Slots benötige. Die große mit Fenster wiederum finde ich ziemlich unansehnlich.

In manchen Tests scheinen die ASUS-Bunti Modelle vorne zu liegen, ich hätte auch alles von ASUS, aber ich stehe nicht so auf Display auf dem Kühler, reines dezentes RGB ist schön, aber auf den Lüftern will ich das auch nicht. Ich hätte aber noch SilentWings 4 Pro rumliegen die ich stattdessen draufschrauben könnte.

Vielleicht gibt es ja ein paar Tips, Mainboard wird ASUS Crosshair X670e Xtreme und Gehäuse wieder ein Dark Base 700, diesmal aber mit angepassten Abdeckungen für mehr Luft.

//EDIT:
Achso, falls sich die gerade mal 5% weniger Leistung, die Computerbase im Eco Mode gemessen haben will, bewahrheiten, läuft der 7950X im Eco Mode.


----------



## wr2champ (30. September 2022)

Wie hoch ist denn das Budget?

Generell, da ich auch kein RGB an der AiO wollte, bin ich zur „EK-AiO Basic 360“ gewechselt. Die gibt es alternativ auch mit RGB an der Pumpe, oder eben komplett ohne.
Die AiO taugt auf jeden Fall sehr gut, vielleicht ist die für dich ja interessant?

Es gibt 3 Varianten: Basic, D-RGB, und Elite. 
Die Basic kommt ohne RGB und hat die schwächste Pumpe von den 3en. Die stärkste Pumpe hat die Elite, aber kommt mit RGB. Die Lüfter kann man natürlich tauschen, jedoch ist der Preis für die Elite dann zu hoch da die Serien-RGB-Lüfter nicht einzeln erhältlich sind und man die Mehrkosten dann nur für die bessere Pumpe bezahlt. Alternativ kann RGB via Software natürlich deaktiviert werden.


----------



## Hauersumpfler (30. September 2022)

Das Budget ist unbegrenzt, der Rechner ist jetzt schon bei 6218 € ohne MwSt, aber falls irgendwo relevant:

AMD Ryzen 9 7950X
ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR X670E Extreme
ASUS ROG STRIX GeForce RTX 4090 OC
BeQuiet Dark Base 700
BeQuiet Silent Wings 4 Pro 3x 140 Front / 1x120 Hinten / ggf. 3x120 AiO
Corsair MP600 Pro 8TB PCIE4 SSD
Corsair Dominator DDR5-5600 CL 40 128 GB (Hätte gerne Vengeance RGB PRO DDR5-6000, gibts aber nicht)
BeQuiet Dark Power 12 1000 Watt
Alphacool Eisbaer 360mm AiO (Das ist eben die Frage hier)

Bitte nicht wundern, ich arbeite bei einem Spielentwickler und das ist mein Arbeitsrechner im Home Office, der Preis spielt daher schlicht keine Rolle.

Gehäuse ist ein Dark Base 700, wie im OP schon erwähnt.

Ich gucke mir die EK-AiO mal an 
Falls jemand das vorschlagen wollte: Custom Kühlung ist nicht so mein Ding, zwei linke Hände


----------



## soulstyle (30. September 2022)

Ich glaube da gibts noch keine AIO´s für die 7950....


----------



## wr2champ (30. September 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ich glaube da gibts noch keine AIO´s für die 7950....


Es sind eine ganze Reihe an bestehenden AiOs verschiedener Hersteller mit Kompatibilität für AM5 angekündigt.


----------



## IICARUS (30. September 2022)

Hauersumpfler schrieb:


> Hier wird nach etwas Suchen häufig die Alphacool Eisbaer empfohlen, die aber in den Tests regelmäßig schlechter als die Silent Loop abzuschneiden scheint


Wäre mir jetzt neu und ich wüsste jetzt nicht auf welche Tests du dich beziehst. Eine Wasserkühlung hat immer dasselbe Grundprinzip und die Unterschiede kommen nur durch die Größe der Radiatoren. Daher spielt der Kühlkörper selbst keine große Rolle.

Meine Empfehlung wäre dennoch eine Eisbäre, aber nur die neue Ausführung mit RGB Lüfter.
Grund: Kein Weichmacher im Schlauch, kein Aluminium im Radiator. Modular aufgebaut und jederzeit zerlegbar. Kannst auch jederzeit Kühlflüssigkeit auffüllen und auch mit weiteren Radiatoren oder Grafikkartenkühler erweitern.

Im Grunde ist es eine vormontierte custom Wakü.



wr2champ schrieb:


> Es sind eine ganze Reihe an bestehenden AiOs verschiedener Hersteller mit Kompatibilität für AM5 angekündigt.


Den Händler oder Hersteller anfragen, denn manche Kühler für AM4 passen auch für AM5.


----------



## soulstyle (30. September 2022)

wr2champ schrieb:


> Es sind eine ganze Reihe an bestehenden AiOs verschiedener Hersteller mit Kompatibilität für AM5 angekündigt.



Das hätte ich aber auch schwer vermutet, 
wenn Grakas rauskommen, werden  auch Kühler gebaut.
Aber welche denn?

Das möchte der TE doch wissen.


----------



## Shinna (30. September 2022)

Hauersumpfler schrieb:


> Das Budget ist unbegrenzt


Dann baue einen Custom Loop...

€dit: Und bei der Hardware würde ich nicht zum DB700 greifen. Da wäre sowas wie das Lancool 3 schon angebrachter. Oder ein 5000D Airflow von Corsair. Gibt genügend "große Kisten" die alle samt besser als das DB700 in der Cooling Performance sind.


----------



## wr2champ (30. September 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Das hätte ich aber auch schwer vermutet,
> wenn Grakas rauskommen, werden  auch Kühler gebaut.
> Aber welche denn?
> 
> Das möchte der TE doch wissen.


Habe den TE so verstanden, dass er für die CPU eine AiO sucht. Und die sind von vielen Herstellern bereits am Markt, und als AM5-kompatibel beworben.


----------



## soulstyle (30. September 2022)

wr2champ schrieb:


> Habe den TE so verstanden, dass er für die CPU eine AiO sucht. Und die sind von vielen Herstellern bereits am Markt, und als AM5-kompatibel beworben.


JO DU liegst richtig!


----------



## Hauersumpfler (1. Oktober 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wäre mir jetzt neu und ich wüsste jetzt nicht auf welche Tests du dich beziehst. Eine Wasserkühlung hat immer dasselbe Grundprinzip und die Unterschiede kommen nur durch die Größe der Radiatoren. Daher spielt der Kühlkörper selbst keine große Rolle.
> 
> Meine Empfehlung wäre dennoch eine Eisbäre, aber nur die neue Ausführung mit RGB Lüfter.
> Grund: Kein Weichmacher im Schlauch, kein Aluminium im Radiator. Modular aufgebaut und jederzeit zerlegbar. Kannst auch jederzeit Kühlflüssigkeit auffüllen und auch mit weiteren Radiatoren oder Grafikkartenkühler erweitern.
> ...


Ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an, dass es nicht erlaubt ist auf Konkurrenzseiten von PCGH zu verlinken, daher schwierig. Google gibt ja einige Tests für die genannten Modelle und dort schneiden die nicht so pralle ab, meist unter BeQuiet und im Mittelfeld. Das ist ja mein Problem, ich kann nicht beurteilen, was diese Tests bringen. Dort wird auch erwähnt, dass das Alphacool Eisbaer, das den hässlichen riesen CPU-Tank mit Fenster nicht hat, einen RAM-Slot blockieren würde, den ich aber brauche.



Shinna schrieb:


> Dann baue einen Custom Loop...
> 
> €dit: Und bei der Hardware würde ich nicht zum DB700 greifen. Da wäre sowas wie das Lancool 3 schon angebrachter. Oder ein 5000D Airflow von Corsair. Gibt genügend "große Kisten" die alle samt besser als das DB700 in der Cooling Performance sind.



Das DB700 ist leider recht alternativlos, da ich mir sämtliche Gehäuse aller großen Hersteller angeschaut habe und keines davon meine Anforderungen erfüllt, was schon dabei beginnt, dass ich die Lüfter von vorne nicht sehen können möchte, daher kein Mesh, ich möchte auch keinen Big-Tower und schon gar nicht möchte ich irgendetwas das nicht strikt schlicht viereckig ist und irgendwas abstehend hat. Da ist mir das Design einfach wichtiger. Wie oben erwähnt, habe ich die Möglichkeit in die Abdeckungen des DB700 Lüfterlöcher in einem hübschen Design reinlasern zu lassen.

Mit dem Gehäuse ist eine Custom dann wohl auch weniger machbar und mit zwei linken Händen traue ich mir das auch nicht wirklich zu.



wr2champ schrieb:


> Habe den TE so verstanden, dass er für die CPU eine AiO sucht. Und die sind von vielen Herstellern bereits am Markt, und als AM5-kompatibel beworben.



Ich suche die "beste" AiO für einen 7950X, die kein Display und keine LED-Lüfter hat. Dezentes RGB auf Dauerleuchten stellbar ist okay. Wenn sie das noch halbwegs leise erledigt, super, wenn nicht, auch nicht schlimm, mit Headset höre ich weder bei der Arbeit noch beim Zocken irgendetwas und das lauteste war bisher die 3090 Founders Edition ...

Es ist kein Ziel, das kühlste Gehäuse das möglich ist zu haben, einfach nur was eben geht und fertig. Ich könnte auch einfach wieder die BeQuiet Silent Loop 2 nehmen, aber ich dachte mir es gibt wie bei allem anderen auch AiOs die besser performen und solche die es nicht tun. Da ich bei den Tests aber nicht durchblicke, weiß ich nicht, welche das sind.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Oktober 2022)

Hauersumpfler schrieb:


> Ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an, dass es nicht erlaubt ist auf Konkurrenzseiten von PCGH zu verlinken, daher schwierig. Google gibt ja einige Tests für die genannten Modelle und dort schneiden die nicht so pralle ab, meist unter BeQuiet und im Mittelfeld. Das ist ja mein Problem, ich kann nicht beurteilen, was diese Tests bringen. Dort wird auch erwähnt, dass das Alphacool Eisbaer, das den hässlichen riesen CPU-Tank mit Fenster nicht hat, einen RAM-Slot blockieren würde, den ich aber brauche.


Schick mir mal den Link per PN, dann kann ich dir ggf. was dazu mit aussagen.
Natürlich ist es deine persönliche Entscheidung, was du lieber hast oder optisch besser gefällt.

Der große Kühlkörper beinhaltet einen kleinen AGB, daher fällt der größer aus. Als ich diese AIO zum Test in der Hand hielt und testweise an einem Lüfteranschluss dran hatte, musste ich in das Sichtfenster schauen, ob die Pumpe überhaupt läuft. Denn die Pumpe war so leise, dass ich nicht feststellen konnte, ob sie überhaupt angelaufen war. Zudem konnte ich auch keine Vibration spüren.

Es gibt auch seit neusten eine neue Revision, wo der Kühlkörper kleiner ausfällt. Nur kenne ich diese neue Revision nicht, sodass ich hierzu nichts zu aussagen kann.

Andere AIOs haben in der Regel Radiatoren aus Aluminium und da der Kühlkörper aus Kupfer besteht, gibt es eine chemische Reaktion. Dadurch oxidiert mit der Zeit der Kühler intern und die feinen Finnen darin verstopfen. Mit der Zeit nimmt dann die Kühlleistung ab. In der Regel verdunstet mit der Zeit auch Kühlwasser und viele anderen AIOs lassen sich nicht gut oder gar nicht auffüllen. Geht die Pumpe defekt, wird die Pumpe auch als Einzelteil verkauft und kann selbst ersetzt werden. Schläuche sind nicht fest dran, sondern geschraubt. Daher lassen sich auch die Schläuche jederzeit mit austauschen.

Schläuche, die aus PVC bestehen beinhalten, Weichmacher, die neue AIO von Alphacool hat aber ein anderes Material, wo sich kein Weichmacher rauswäscht. Denn dieser Weichmacher setzt sich auch im Kühler ab und verstopft zusätzlich den Kreislauf.

In der Regel geht man von etwa 4-7 Jahre, bis solch eine AIO dann mit einer neuen ersetzt werden muss. In dieser Zeit nimmt aber ständig die Kühlleistung ab. Die AIO von Alphacool ist aber modular aufgebaut, sodass diese sozusagen mit Austausch der Teile jederzeit im Grund ein Leben lang läuft.

Solch eine AIO hatte ich mal in einem unserer Rechner verbaut, der 3900X kam damit im Schnitt auf etwa 65 °C und max. um die 75-79 °C. Dabei war sogar nur eine 240er Radiator verbaut. Aber was den Radiator angeht, ist größer immer besser. Dann können auch die Lüfter etwas langsamer laufen.

Nur mal so als Information dazu.
Wie bereits geschrieben, ist es deine Entscheidung, was du dir kaufen willst. 

Bei uns wurde kein Ram-Slot blockiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INU.ID (1. Oktober 2022)

Hauersumpfler schrieb:


> Ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an, dass es nicht erlaubt ist auf Konkurrenzseiten von PCGH zu verlinken,


Das wäre mir neu.


----------



## Hauersumpfler (2. Oktober 2022)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Das wäre mir neu.


Prima, üblicherweise wollen die Foren das nicht. (Und ich habe zugegebenermaßen die Regeln nur überflogen)

Hier zum Beispiel: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.p...eneration-der-erweiterbaren-aio-kuehlung.html

Wie ich eingangs sagte und warum ich hier schreibe - ich lese da (fehlerhafterweise?) bestenfalls Mittelfeld raus. Und warum die BeQuiet mit 280mm kühler ist als die Alphacool mit 360mm versteh ich gleich gar nicht. Ich wollte halt das Kühlste rausholen, was mit einer AiO geht, so leise wie möglich. Bei letzterem habe ich mit BeQuiet schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht, entsprechend aktuell auch eine SilentLoop.

@IICARUS
Danke für die ausführlichen Informationen und die tollen Bilder, das ist sehr hilfreich. Ich habe aber leider nicht verstanden, was ein "AGB" ist, Geschäftsbedingungen werden sich da drin wohl nicht verstecken?  Ein Kollege von mir hat eine Alphacool, daran ist auch die Grafikkarte, der beschwert sich nur über "den fetten Knüppel" - ich nehme an, er meint diesen "Schnellverschluss"? Die RAM-Slot Blockade soll übrigens nur an den Modellen vorkommen, die diesen fetten Würfel auf der CPU nicht haben, also denen, die ich mir angesehen habe. Hat die vielleicht jemand und kann da was sagen?

Ein Einbinden einer Grafikkarte wäre sicher interessant, wenn ich mir dabei die Karte nicht kaputt mache dank linker Hände, Langlebigkeit spielt wieder weniger eine Rolle, weil bei uns einfach alle zwei Jahre zur neuen Grafikkartengeneration ein komplett neues System hingestellt wird und das alte as-is weitergegeben wird. Wenn eine Firma bestellt, sitzt das Geld einfach etwas lockerer, nehme ich an. Müsste ich das selber bezahlen, wäre mir die 4090 auch zu teuer und ich würde soviel RAM rein privat auch nicht brauchen.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Oktober 2022)

AGB = Ausgleichsbehälter.


----------



## B4C4RD! (26. November 2022)

Ich hatte vor meiner Custom-WaKue ne H150i Elite LCD auf meinem 7900x lief ohne Probleme


----------

